# Hornady ELDX Performance



## Springville Shooter

I got a chance to slam a 162 ELDX into a pronghorn at 310 yards. MV out of my 28 Nosler is just under 3300 fps. I hit the buck just behind the shoulder with the bullet exiting through the offside shoulder. The buck dropped in his tracks and never moved.

Upon inspection, the heart and both lungs were destroyed and the offside shoulder was broken and mildly fragmented. I found no evidence of bullet fragmentation and the exit wound, as shown in the pic, was roughly the size of a quarter with a 1.5" bloodshot wound channel.

While I'm still very skeptical about how these bullets will perform on a consistent basis, this was a very good first showing.-------SS


----------



## KineKilla

I've considered loading some for my 7mm but it shoots 160gr. Accubond's so dang well that I keep hearing "If it ain't broke don't fix it..." in my mind. 

Maybe I'll see what they have to offer in a .277 instead. I've had a heck of a time finding a consistent load for one of my .270's. Thus far a 110gr. TTSX has been the best.

Glad to see they perform as Hornady says they will though.


----------



## Springville Shooter

KineKilla said:


> I've considered loading some for my 7mm but it shoots 160gr. Accubond's so dang well that I keep hearing "If it ain't broke don't fix it..." in my mind.
> 
> Maybe I'll see what they have to offer in a .277 instead. I've had a heck of a time finding a consistent load for one of my .270's. Thus far a 110gr. TTSX has been the best.
> 
> Glad to see they perform as Hornady says they will though.


I absolutely would not vary from an Accubond load that shoots good. My Dakota loves the 160 AB. The Nosler shoots them well but prefers the ELDX's especially at distance.

My main beef with the AB's in the 28 Nosler is that I could not match the accuracy performance of the Nosler factory ammo with my hand loads. This hurt my pride so I packed up my toys and switched over to the Hornady's. How's that for honesty?------SS


----------



## KineKilla

Question is then...

Do your hand-loaded ELDX's shoot better than Nosler's factory loads?

I've had a hard time getting any Hornady bullet to shoot as well as Nosler's but from what I can see, the ELDX has a different ogive profile so maybe they are better?


----------



## Springville Shooter

My ELDX hand loads compare very well with the Nosler factory loads at 100-200 yards. I can maintain ~1/2 MOA groups with the Hornady's out to 800 yards. I never worked that much with the Nosler factory stuff due to the steep $3.00+ per shot cost. 

I have always had good luck with the A-Max bullets for target. I struggled to get the ELDX's shooting until I got the seating depth figured out. Seems to me that they like a little more jump than their match counterparts which is a good thing considering the magazine limitations of my M-48. 

If I end up having a turn of luck with the ELDX's, I will likely go back to the 160 AB and make it work. My gun also shoots the ABLR's well so that is an option as well.-----SS


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

From what I have learned by shooting a dirt pile and retrieving the bullets from my 6.5 creed. They are a lot like the gmx or other copper bullets in their expansion. Looking at your exit wound, I can see that type of performance. 

I would be a little worried about close range and high velocity as for expansion. Long range, it should expand nicely. 

This is all a theory.


----------



## LostLouisianian

162 grain at nearly 3300 fps mv....holy moly don't point that thing in my direction....good googly moogly SS


----------



## Springville Shooter

MuscleWhitefish said:


> From what I have learned by shooting a dirt pile and retrieving the bullets from my 6.5 creed. They are a lot like the gmx or other copper bullets in their expansion. Looking at your exit wound, I can see that type of performance.
> 
> I would be a little worried about close range and high velocity as for expansion. Long range, it should expand nicely.
> 
> This is all a theory.


Phew.....I thought I was the only one weird enough to shoot bullets into the dirt just to dig them out and see what they look like.----SS


----------



## .45

Springville Shooter said:


> Phew.....I thought I was the only one weird enough to shoot bullets into the dirt just to dig them out and see what they look like.----SS


I thought you just shot at rocks.....


----------



## archerben

Myself and a friend both used the ELD-X on a bear hunt earlier this year. One bear was shot from a 28 Nosler, 175 gr eld-x at 17 yards. There was no exit, but I was not able to recover the bullet. The other bear was shot with a 143gr eld-x out of a 6.5 Creedmoor from 40 yards. Again, no exit and we did recover the bullet. You can see where the innerlock ring held the jacket together, but there is no lead in the jacket. In both cases, the bear ran a short distance and died fairly quickly.










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Springville Shooter said:


> Phew.....I thought I was the only one weird enough to shoot bullets into the dirt just to dig them out and see what they look like.----SS


Wear gloves when you dig them out. I learned that lesson the hard way when I dug out a 7.62x54R FMJ and sliced my index finger pretty good.


----------



## deljoshua

I'm working up a load for my 300 RUM with 212 grain eldx. Hoping to see the some good results. So far so good.


----------



## LostLouisianian

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Wear gloves when you dig them out. I learned that lesson the hard way when I dug out a 7.62x54R FMJ and sliced my index finger pretty good.


That's what you get for shooting commie guns !!!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

LostLouisianian said:


> That's what you get for shooting commie guns !!!!


Aye aye comrade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Aye aye comrade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That reminds me I need to go test out my Type 53 Chicom this weekend and see if I fixed my sticky problem on ejection. Since it wasn't of historical value to me I sanded the heck out of the stock and refinished it to a nice satin walnut. Actually looks pretty nice. If it doesn't stick anymore then I may even get it counterbored and turn it into an Elk gun. Can always use the bayonet to end a struggling Elk. ;-)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

LostLouisianian said:


> That reminds me I need to go test out my Type 53 Chicom this weekend and see if I fixed my sticky problem on ejection. Since it wasn't of historical value to me I sanded the heck out of the stock and refinished it to a nice satin walnut. Actually looks pretty nice. If it doesn't stick anymore then I may even get it counterbored and turn it into an Elk gun. Can always use the bayonet to end a struggling Elk. ;-)


Or as a rattlesnake deterrent


----------



## LostLouisianian

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Or as a rattlesnake deterrent


I love the carbines, with milsurp commie ammo it has a 6 foot flame out the end when you touch it off...and I'm not exaggerating either. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## jungle

Check out our test of ELD X. Keep in mind this was a test of worst case scenario to stress the bullet as much as possible in wet phone books, and it did quite well.

It appears our results reflect those of some very short range hits on big game. Some cup separation but only after good kill.


----------



## bugchuker

Im hoping to try out a 143 @ 3100 fps in late October.


----------



## Springville Shooter

bugchuker said:


> Im hoping to try out a 143 @ 3100 fps in late October.


I'm hoping I get to watch your test.-------SS


----------



## KineKilla

I'm hoping I get to see pictures and live vicariously through y'all


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

These are two pics from antelope that were taken. 

The first is a 143 gr eld-x from a 6.5 creed. 

The second is a 168 gr berger vld from a .30-06

I think the creed performed very well.


----------



## wyogoob

*Hang on to yer ass*

I heard a rumor that Sierra is coming out with a bullet with 5 capital letters.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter

wyogoob said:


> I heard a rumor that Sierra is coming out with a bullet with 5 capital letters.
> 
> .


Whatever they are, they will be some sort of Kings........I'm thinking LDK's-Low Drag Kings. Smaller calibers will get the Queen designation and will be called LDQ's-Low Drag Queens.

That's my prediction.-----SS


----------



## Critter

Springville Shooter said:


> Whatever they are, they will be some sort of Kings........I'm thinking LDK's-Low Drag Kings. Smaller calibers will get the Queen designation and will be called LDQ's-Low Drag Queens.
> 
> That's my prediction.-----SS


I thought better of it and won't even go there.


----------



## hondodawg

Don't want to threadjack but here is my results with the eldx factory ammo out of my 30-06







100yds 4 shots








200yds 2shots

I'm not really a good shot but was pleased with the groups. The best group was 150gr accutip but it opened up at 200 with the winds at lions range yesterday

The Corelokt was all over the place

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter

Well, I was able to test out ELDX #2 on Monday. The shot was 545 yards through the ribs of a broadside mule deer 4 inches behind the shoulder and an inch above center. I ended up missing my aiming point by about 1/2 MOA high and right. 

The deer lunged forward, fell, and slid 10 yards down a steep chute. He kicked for a couple seconds and was dead. The exit hole was about 2" in diameter and both lungs were completely destroyed. 

I was a bit surprised by the amount of expansion at this range. I bet this bullet would have completely detonated if the shot was under 200 yards. 

Overall, these bullets are ACCURATE but I would expect them to perform similar to a Ballistic Tip type bullet based on my observations. I still think that they are the best performing high BC bullet of standard construction.......for whatever that's worth. --------SS


----------



## LostLouisianian

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Springville Shooter

LostLouisianian said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I tried to get a pic but the bullet got there and the show was over before I could get my phone unlocked.------SS


----------



## wyogoob

*Is it "efect" or "affect"?*



hondodawg said:


> Don't want to threadjack but here is my results with the eldx factory ammo out of my 30-06
> View attachment 119721
> 
> 100yds 4 shots
> 
> View attachment 119729
> 
> .........................
> 
> The Corelokt was all over the place
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me tell ya something. A bunch a bullets in a dime-sized group in a big game animal doesn't have much effect. The first bullet is the only one that does any damage, the rest of them just whizz on thru the same hole.

I like the "all over the place Corelokts". 3 or 4 holes, 4 to 6 inches apart, and the animal is DOA.....and I don't have to carry out as much meat on my back.

Just my 2 cents.

.


----------



## DallanC

wyogoob said:


> Let me tell ya something. A bunch a bullets in a dime-sized group in a big game animal doesn't have much effect. The first bullet is the only one that does any damage, the rest of them just whizz on thru the same hole.
> 
> I like the "all over the place Corelokts". 3 or 4 holes, 4 to 6 inches apart, and the animal is DOA.....and I don't have to carry out as much meat on my back.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> .


LMAO!

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

wyogoob said:


> Let me tell ya something. A bunch a bullets in a dime-sized group in a big game animal doesn't have much effect. The first bullet is the only one that does any damage, the rest of them just whizz on thru the same hole.
> 
> I like the "all over the place Corelokts". 3 or 4 holes, 4 to 6 inches apart, and the animal is DOA.....and I don't have to carry out as much meat on my back.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> .


Funny and True.....

My shot on this deer wasted less than a pound of rib meat leaving me the rest to pack out across a .8 mile 650' deep canyon. I would be lying if I didn't say that I had a few fleeting dreams of massive amounts of bloodshot meat that would have never made it onto my back. Once I got it to the truck, I was back to wanting every scrap.

If you want to waste a lot of meat, I think that ELDX bullets at high velocity hitting a big bone could provide the 'effect, affect', etc that you are looking for.------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter

Well, I successfully blew a 162 ELDX to pieces on the shoulder of a Utah muley at 175 yards. The deer was quartering toward me and the shot hit high on the onside shoulder. Pretty much looked like he was hit with a hand grenade. There were over 20 exit holes on the top, bottom, and both sides of the chest. I could not decipher where exactly the majority of the bullet ended up. If I shoot any more game with these bullets, I will definitely hold farther back and avoid any big bones.-----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter

So, in conclusion, I believe that these bullets will reliably penetrate deep enough to always cleanly kill game the size of big deer and smaller at any range from any cartridge. I personally would not not trust these bullets on elk sized animals. While I'm sure that you could successfully kill most elk at most ranges, I also believe that these bullets could fail to penetrate deep enough given the right circumstances. Not worth the risk to me so I would definitely choose another bullet for elk. 

The fact that they shoot so good will likely keep me using them......at least for small/medium game. For Goob; apparently one of these bullets can damage as much meat as 4-5 of your green box Core-Lokts. Consider the savings over time!------SS


----------



## bugchuker

My Wyoming muley got a 143 at 250 and it pretty much disintegrated. I found the copper jacket under the hide and the lead core in the hamburger.


----------



## wyogoob

Springville Shooter said:


> So, in conclusion, I believe that these bullets will reliably penetrate deep enough to always cleanly kill game the size of big deer and smaller at any range from any cartridge. I personally would not not trust these bullets on elk sized animals. While I'm sure that you could successfully kill most elk at most ranges, I also believe that these bullets could fail to penetrate deep enough given the right circumstances. Not worth the risk to me so I would definitely choose another bullet for elk.
> 
> The fact that they shoot so good will likely keep me using them......at least for small/medium game. For Goob; apparently one of these bullets can damage as much meat as 4-5 of your green box Core-Lokts. Consider the savings over time!------SS


Thanks for the detailed reports. It appears the ELDX has a lot of the terminal characteristics of Nosler's Ballistic Tip AND Remington's Core-Lokt.

When I was a younger man, broke, with a house full of kids I used a 30-06 with 150 grain Core-Lokts. One box of shells to sight the gun in and then harvest a couple deer, 3 or 4 antelope and an elk or 2. I used outdoor skills to get close enough to the animals to (hopefully) shoot them at the base of the neck, one shot, with the cheapest ammo I could find.

I'm not making this up. I was young once.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter

bugchuker said:


> My Wyoming muley got a 143 at 250 and it pretty much disintegrated. I found the copper jacket under the hide and the lead core in the hamburger.


Yep, I'm sure I'll be getting several pounds of Jalepeno cheddar and lead salami from this buck.-------SS


----------



## wyogoob

Springville Shooter said:


> Yep, I'm sure I'll be getting several pounds of Jalepeno cheddar and lead salami from this buck.-------SS


Recipes?

Hey, can you fellas include a pic of the Jalapeno cheddar and lead salami x-ray with the recipe?

.


----------

